
The descent of a sci-fi guru (2007) - jessaustin
http://articles.latimes.com/2007/dec/09/entertainment/ca-heinlein9
======
dalke
This repeats the story that "Charles Manson ... was captured with the novel
"Stranger in a Strange Land" in his backpack".

I thought that was unfounded rumor.
[http://www.heinleinsociety.org/rah/faqworks.html](http://www.heinleinsociety.org/rah/faqworks.html)
says "This story apparently got started because of an anonymously published
article. When asked, Charles Manson had never heard of the book. Some of the
Manson girls had apparently read it but it had no connection to the murders."

Wikipedia only talks about rumors to that effect.

